# Fuel Grommets



## tractorgary (Nov 21, 2016)

Looking at fuel grommets for a 620, they seem to be black. I saw some other grommets for the 3020 and 4020 in red. I think red would look sharp but not sure if that was original. After more searching I couldn't find many that are red. Does anyone know if the fuel grommets were originally red for many models or just a few? I want to keep mine original but like the red look 

Thanks, 
Tractor Gary

edro:


----------

